# Finally found it



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

After some searching and just plain old dumb luck, I found a website that will do exactly what I want. I've done 2 songs so far and pleased with the results. I will post some video and you all can give me some feedback.
It is a pay per song deal as the software isn't available for purchase. I was able to do 2 songs in about 1 hour. From upload of the song to loading it to a VSA routine. It is super easy to use also.
Here is the link if you're interested https://phonicmind.com/

Here is the video.
The process is pretty easy. It is a pay per song service which I don't think the prices are that bad considering what this does. This video is kind of long, it has 2 songs in it.
Let me know what you think.
Hope you all enjoy it .
The squeaking is my office chair...........


----------



## desertrat1 (Jun 4, 2018)

*VSA Issue*

How did you get the voice and music into the VSA to make it work mine will only allow music but the mouth will not move


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

I converted the song on Phonicmind, I eliminated all music and left the vocals when I did this. I then loaded the file for the vocals only into VSA and used the wave motion analysis to get the jaw movement where I wanted it. I then loaded the entire song, music and vocals in VSA making sure it was on the same track as the vocals were. I found that you have to use the exact same song that you recorded the vocals. You can also run the vocals through Audacity to make any changes that you might want and then do the same process . Hope this helps.


----------



## desertrat1 (Jun 4, 2018)

*VSA working*

Thank you as I now have jaw movement with voice and music. Thanks again for your help i've been working on this for some time now.


----------



## desertrat1 (Jun 4, 2018)

Did you leave the vocals in the program or remove them seems I have an issue leaving them in.


----------



## desertrat1 (Jun 4, 2018)

Reread you 1st reply and figured it out, thank you


----------

